# Test E and DBOl - AI Dosage?



## jackson1 (May 7, 2015)

Afternoon All - 

If running 500-600 mgs of Test/wk I see that a good Anastrozole dosage is .25 mgs EOD.  My question is, when adding Dbol on top of that, since it aromatizes readily as well, should the AI dosage be increased?  Obviously I will be on the look out for signs of high E but wanted to be more proactive if you guys think the dose should be increased?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2015)

Well if you're already taking it I wouldnt add it unless you have to because of you crash your e you'll be in trouble. IMO you should wait to see. The only true way to know for sure is bloods. If you notice more sides then you can up your dose, but if you crash your e it's already to late. I for one have crashed my e before and it's not fun and take a little while to get back on track.


----------



## DF (May 8, 2015)

DBOL beats the hell out of me.  At 50mg dbol/day I take 1mg Adex EOD.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2015)

Wait and see. Excessive bloat or itchy nips and you should bump it.


----------



## Shane1974 (May 8, 2015)

Bumping Adex is okay. Hell...I started this cycle of Test only with no AI...got all freaked out when my nipples started itching and got up to 1 mg ED. Dropped that bitch way down to .5 mg EOD, but I didn't really feel any crached E2. Joints started to hurt and instead of having an erection all day...I only had one half a day. ;-) Now everything is back to normal. I'm going to start my next cycle WITH the AI. Lessons learned.


----------



## Azog (May 8, 2015)

Only way to find out for sure is blood work. Bad bloat or funky nips is a good sign tho.


----------



## jackson1 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------

